# LAPC Pageant Of Pigeons - Happening Now!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thousands of beautiful show pigeons will be here from around the country and around the world. This is definitely worth attending/seeing!

PAGEANT of PIGEONS

November 14-17, 2012
National Orange Show Fairgrounds
San Bernardino, CA 

http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/Schedule.html

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well there is no way I can make it, so I hope you post some pics.
Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be going to the show tomorrow morning and will post pics later in the day.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. I got a little carried away with my picture taking today at the Pageant .. there's about 400 of them here: 2012 LAPC Pageant Of Pigeons

I took a picture of a coop card for each breed and then pictures of that breed following the coop card.

The birds seemed unusually skittish today and I was having an unusually clutzy day with the camera, so the pictures aren't the best. Try to enjoy anyway!

Terry


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Ms Terry.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well the pictures look great to me, I enjoyed looking at them all.
Thank you, Dave


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Terry, This is a wonderful selection of photos from The Pageant..... Thank-you very much for sharing them with us..... Great Job.....

Gordon


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Terry, Happy to hear from you. I did not enter any birds this year I am so far behind in working with the birds and have slowed up its become a lot of work. I need to cut back on the number of birds. Looks like there were a lot of rare breeds at the show, I think the Rare Breeds Club held a meet this year at the Pageant .. GEORGE*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking and enjoying. There WERE a lot of rare breeds at this show. I loved seeing them .. quite a few of them I would have no clue what they were so really appreciated the coop cards on those.

Good to hear from you, George. Hope you are doing well. I hear you on needing to lighten the load a bit.

Terry


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I went to this show and brought a friend! It was both our first time being at a pigeon show! We had so much fun! In fact we almost came home with one! Ha! I will definitely be going to more shows in the future. I loved seeing all the breeds in person. I've always just rescued ferals, but I fell in love with the King pigeons. I'll have to get one someday!


----------



## taxman123 (Nov 29, 2012)

It was a great show and great pics I seen quite a few of my birds in there.


----------

